# Edgar Allan Poe Costume Ideas..HELP



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Honestly you could probably turn the dress into a big more of a Victorian style nightgown, since the poem takes place at night (or most of it does, at least). Here are some really beautiful illustrations of The Raven by Gustave Dore that might help get you going - they're not in color, but they might provide some costume ideas. Just search around to see how others (particularly play houses and actors) have interpreted Lenore  Good luck!

http://www.artsycraftsy.com/dore_raven.html


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Awesome thankyou so much i may just go see about an old night gown probaly be alot more comfy and warm as well and my hubbt could wear and dressing gown as well and be poe from the raven as my friend is coming as a different version of poe problem solved thanks


----------

